# Ex-Ferals and Flea Treatment



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good, stress-free flea treatment for skittish ex-ferals? I've been giving mine Revolution, but they HATE it. It was easier to give it to them when they were younger, but they're resisting more and more each time, and they've learned all my tricks for sneaking it onto them so that doesn't work either.

Pills are a nightmare to give whole. I can crush them up and put them in food, but none of them ever eats a whole dish at once, they save some for later and then eat out of each other's bowls. I give other medication that way when I have to, but it takes a lot of vigilant monitoring to make sure the right food is going into the right cat.

I'm really beginning to dread flea-treatment time each month. Anyone have good suggestions?


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

Revoluation is the the best treatment for cats since it helps keep their ears free of mites. I also dread it cause I have to treat 14 cats! 5 of them or like your fur babies X-ferals. The best way to do it is to take their mind off it, give him toys or better yet do it while they are alseep, but the time they wake up it's done :wink:


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. I like the fact that Revolution does so many things too, and I guess if I replaced it I would have to find a replacement for the heartworm, ear mite, etc. medicines -- good point.

I usually try to do it when they're sleeping or at least relaxed, and it does help. This month I realized I was a few days late already and I was pressed for time so I rushed and did it while they were fully awake. I think I got more of the stuff on me than them. Next month I will try to do better.

It sounds like you really have your hands full!!! OK I'll stop complaining now, I only have four!


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

Are these inside or outside cats? Program flea control can be given in their food, preferably in tuna water. I don't think it kills mites though. Then again who knows, it just might because it works systemically. That's the only way I can treat my ferals in putting something in their food as a group. Also, if you use program, be advised that the dog pill is the same ingredients as the cat formula. You can save money by buying the largest dog dosage you can get. Don't worry about overdosing them as you can actually treat a grown cat with the largest program dog formula for ringworm, two weeks in a row. So that tells you the safety of the drug.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

> Are these inside or outside cats? Program flea control can be given in their food, preferably in tuna water.


They're inside. I've been thinking of at least keeping the Revolution for the two most easygoing ones. One of them dislikes wet food and won't even drink tuna water! But as long as I get them when they're sleeping, they're usually ok.

The other two are more skittish and sleep too lightly to sneak up on them. They aren't 100% socialized, and when anything upsets them, they act like I've tried to murder them. They might be more appropriate for an oral med like program. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## jcribbs (Jul 13, 2006)

There is some new stuff called PROGRAM that is for fleas and is used a lot on ferals.


It is a liquid you put in their food.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I asked my vet's office about Program, but they don't carry it; I'm not sure why. 

Things have been a little better with the Revolution the last couple of months. The hardest one to get is my little girl kitty, who is seriously vicious when she wants to be. But I found that if I get her while she's hiding in the coat closet where she likes to nap, she will just curl up and not fight it.


----------

